# الطاقه الشمسيه أرخص وأسهل مما تتوقع .. مع الانظمه المحموله



## mobilelife (1 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم شباب 

سعيد جدا أن أكون في هذا المنتدى وخصوصا في قسم الطاقه الشمسيه .. رأيت والحمدالله الكثير هنا من لهم الاهتمام الواضح وهذا شجعني أن أكتب مشاركتي هذه وأنتظر ردكم جميعا ومشاركاتكم الجميله 

أولا . أنا أعمل في شنغهاي لدى شركة متخصصه في مجال الطاقه الشمسيه .. من خال عملي أرى الإقبال على هذه المنتجا من قبل الدول الأوروبيه والأمريكيه وكذلك من قبل الدول المجاوره للصين مثل الهند وباكستان وسنغافورا .. الخ .. كذلك بعض الدول الأفريقيه .. 

ولكن ما شد انتباهي أن الإقبال من الدول العربيه قد يكون معدوم تماما بالرغم من المشاكل التي يعانيها الوطن العربي فيما يخص الطاقه وبالرغم ايضا من الطاقه الشمسيه المتوفره والحمدالله والتي من خلالها يمكن للوطن العربي أن يعتمد على الشمس في انتاج الطاقه .. 

أنا أعلم ان الكثيرين سوف يقولوا أن النظام الشمسي مكلف مقارنة بمصادر الطاقه التقليلديه وأن الحكومه هي المعنيه بدعم هذا المجال الحيوي وتقديم المبادرات .. هذا التفكير شائع لأن كل واحد يريد أن يشتري نظام شمسي لتزويد البيت بأكمله بالكهرباء الذ يحتاج مبلغ مالي مرتفع نسبيا في البدايه .. 

على المستوى الشخصي هناك أنظمه شمسيه محموله بقدرا متفاوته من 10 وات الى 5000 وات .تستطيع تستخدمها للإناره الشخصيه لغرفتك أو عندما تذ هب برحله خارج المدينه .. اسعار هذه الانظمه منافس جدا وهي عمليه بشكل كبير .. 

أتمنى ان يناك مشاركات على هذا الموضوع وهذا سوف يشجعني أكثر ان اواصل وأرسل الملفات الخاصه بهذه الأنظمه .. 

تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## أشروووف (21 أبريل 2013)

عزيزي ..
نحن فريق هندسي مهتم جدا بهذه الفكرة .. وفي طور تنفيذها بمشيئة الله تعالى في مصر ..
اتمنى تزويدي بما لديك من أسعار حول الخلايا الشمسية ..
والانظمة المتكاملة .. 
واذا كان هناك مجال من المساعدة في مشروعنا .. فيسعدنا ويشرفنا ذلك .. 

كل ما يهمنا .. اننا نسعى لتطوير نفسنا وتطوير بلدنا بأيدينا .. بدون الحاجه إلى سياسة او اجهزة الدولة


----------



## ايهابووو (22 أبريل 2013)

عزيزي ونحن ايضا سعداء بوجودك بيننا ومشاركاتك وقد اضحكتني بقولك ان الدول العربية هي الوحيدة التي لا تهتم بمنتجات شركتكم هههه

الا تعرف ان العرب هم من اغبى شعوب الارض بجدارة وامتياز ؟ بعض الدول العربية تملك حوالي 340 - 350 يوم شمسي في السنة ولا يتم استغلالها الا قليل فيما لو تم استغلال الطاقة الشمسية في الوطن العربي بشكل كامل 

فانها تكفي العالم بأسره لا سيما ان تكاليف انشاء هذه المحطات هي موجودة لدى الدول العربية النفطية خاصة 

على كل حال هل لك ان تحدثنا ان المنتجات التي تنتجونها 

انت تقصد انكم تنتجون الخلايا الشمسية الفولتو ضوئية اليس كذلك ؟ 

يا ترا كم مقدار الطاقة وما قيمة التيار التي تعطيه اللوحة ذات القياس 50 * 50 سم ؟ 

وماذا عن شواحن الجوال بالطاقة الشمسية لماذا نسمع انها موجودة في دول العالم ولا نراها في بلداننا العربية 

هل لديكم شواحن جوال بالطاقة الشمسية حجمها مقبول ؟ مع العلم ان بطارية الجوال هي على الاغلب 600 - 850 ميلي امبير من جهد 3.5 فولت 

وشكرا لك


----------



## aymangalal510 (22 مايو 2013)

متابع باهتمام


----------



## احمد حسن شلقام (24 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ايضا اتسال هل لديكم اخى الكريم 
شواحن جوال بالطاقة الشمسية حجمها مقبول ؟ مع العلم ان بطارية الجوال هي على الاغلب 600 - 850 ميلي امبير من جهد 3.5 فولت ​


----------



## mobilelife (10 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم أخي أشروف .. سامحني على التأخر في الرد .. بيني وبينك أنا شعرت بالإحباط من المشاريع في الدول العربيه .. وبالرغم من ذلك ما زلت على تواصل مع الكثير من المهتمين أو من يدعون الاهتمام بهذا المجال .. في السعوديه وفي اليمن .. وإن شاء الله خير

أنا سعيد جدا بالتواصل معكم ومعرفتكم أكثر .. حاولت قبل فتره ارسل اليك رساله خاصه ولكن يبدوا ان يجب ان يكون عدد مشاركاتي اكثر من خمسين لكي استطيع الإرسال .. إن بالإمكان ترسل لي ايميلك لكي ارسل اليك كل ما تريد وإن شاء الله يكون في بيننا تعامل أكثر في المستقبل 

تحياتي


----------



## mobilelife (10 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم أخي ايهابوا . انت على حق .. فهو مضحك ومبكي بنفس الوقت .. اما عن الالواح الشمسيه فهي تنتج أكثر من 100 وات لكل متر مربع .. فمثلا لوح شمسي 1.65 متر مربع = 230 وات . 

فنحن نقوم بتصميم وتزويد وتركيب الإنطمه الشمسيه بمختلف الاحجام والاغراض .. فهناك للمنازل والمنشات الحكوميه وفي مجال الاتصالات وفي المجالات العسكريه وغير ذلك .. 

هناك أنظمه بسيطه وسهله الاستخدام تنقذ المستخدم من هموم التركيب والتصميم لأنها مصممه مسبقا وجاهزه وما على المستخدم إلا استخدامها .. تأتي هذه الانظمه بعدة أحجام لتناسب كل الاحتياجات .. فمثلا هناك النظام الشمسي ( دي سي ) . وهو نوعين : الاول : بدون راديو وإم بي ثري بلاير ( مدمجه في النظام) .. الثاني : مع راديو وإم بي ثري ( مدمج في النظام ) .. وتأتي هذه الانظمه بأحجما مختلفه تبدأ من 8وات ( لوح شمسي ) الى 50 وات ( لوح شمسي ) .. هذه الانظمه مصممه خصيصا للإضاءه والمخيمات وتسغيل الاجهزه الشخصيه كالتلفون والكاميرا واللابتوب .. 

هناك أنظمه أخرى وهي ( اي سي ) .. وتأتي بإحجام لتشغيل اي جهاز في المنزل .. 

أما عن الشواحن الشمسيه .. الانواع التي نصنعها ليست الانواع الاعتيدايه في السوق .. فهي عباره عن لوح شمسي مرن ينفتح وينغلق بحجم الكتاب تستطيع ان تشحن به التلفون مباشره أو ان تشحن بطاريه محموله ومن ثم تستخدم هذه البطاريه ( الشاحن ) لشحن تلفونك في اي وقت وأي مكان تريد .. وبالطبع هذا النوع مضمون ميه في الميه وسعره أغلى من الانواع الاعتياديه في السوق .. 

في الحقيقه . الانوع العاديه التي ترى خليه شمسيه مدمجه على وجه البطاريه ليست مضمونه لان اللوح الشمسي يسخن بسبب الشمس وهذا يوثر على عمر البطاريه . إضافة الى ذلك : تلك البطاريه لا يتم شحنها بكفاءه لتلبي احتياجك .. على كل حال : هناك زبون في السعوديه أراد هذا النوع .. وأرسلت اليه واعتقد انه كان مرضي له . فالحجم كحجم التلفون والسعر اررخص .. 

اتمنى ان اكون قد افدتك بقدر الامكان .. 

تحياتي


----------



## mobilelife (10 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم أخي احمد .. شكرا جزيلا على سؤالك .. وأتمنى ان ترى اجابته في تعليقي اعلاه .. 

تحياتي


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (12 يونيو 2013)

mobilelife قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي ايهابوا . انت على حق .. فهو مضحك ومبكي بنفس الوقت .. اما عن الالواح الشمسيه فهي تنتج أكثر من 100 وات لكل متر مربع .. فمثلا لوح شمسي 1.65 متر مربع = 230 وات .
> 
> فنحن نقوم بتصميم وتزويد وتركيب الإنطمه الشمسيه بمختلف الاحجام والاغراض .. فهناك للمنازل والمنشات الحكوميه وفي مجال الاتصالات وفي المجالات العسكريه وغير ذلك ..
> 
> ...




أخي العزيز 
100 وات لكل 1 متر مربع هذا قليل جدا جدا شركة سيمنز وصلت ل 800 وات / م2 
ومازال البحث مستمر 
أحب أن أذكر لك أن هناك طفلان مصريان طورا الخلايا الشمسية بحيث تصنع من النبات إبحث عن (محمد ومحمود بدران ) 
وللأسف لا نستفيد بهذا في مصر


----------



## mobilelife (12 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا على ايضاحك .. بس هل من الممكن تقول لي ما نوع اللوح الشمسي لشركه سيمنز الذي ينتج 800 وات لكل متر مربع ؟ 

الالواح الذي اتكلم عليها هي الالواح الشمسيه السيلكون ( مونو & بولي) التي تستخدم عادة للمنازل والمنشات وغيرها .. وانا لم أقل 100 وات لكل متر مربع.. أنا قلت أكثر من 100 وات ... واعتمادا لى المثال الذي طرحته للح شمسي 230وات ومساحته 1.65 متر مربع .. فإن هذا اللوح الشمسي ينتج 140 وات لكل متربع .. أما إذا كنت تقصد الخلايا العضويه فهذا موضوع اخر .. 

أتمنى ردك الكريم


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ايهابووو قال:


> عزيزي ونحن ايضا سعداء بوجودك بيننا ومشاركاتك وقد اضحكتني بقولك ان الدول العربية هي الوحيدة التي لا تهتم بمنتجات شركتكم هههه
> 
> الا تعرف ان العرب هم من اغبى شعوب الارض بجدارة وامتياز ؟ بعض الدول العربية تملك حوالي 340 - 350 يوم شمسي في السنة ولا يتم استغلالها الا قليل فيما لو تم استغلال الطاقة الشمسية في الوطن العربي بشكل كامل
> 
> ...



عفا الله عنك يا أخي، لما تصفنا بالاغبياء.
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
يا أخي بحمد الله لسنا أغبياء لكننا نحتاج العزيمة والتخطيط الصحيح.​


----------



## moha_taha (7 سبتمبر 2013)

للأسف الخوض في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الشمس يعتبر من المحرمات فهذه الأشياء في دولة كمثر تعتبر تعدي على سيادة الدولة فكيف للحكومة ان تقبل بأن يحصل المواطن على كهرباء ببلاش او بثمن بخس فلهذا كله تعمل الدولة على خلق المعوقات من اول الرسوم المفروضة على ستيراد الخلايا وكذلك الضرائب مما يجعل من يحاول ان يعمل في هذا المجال يا إما يقدر يدخلها لأغراض التدفئة والتسخيين او يشتغل نصاب الشركات تنصب على الخلق لأن الأسعار خيالية بالمقارنة بالكهرباء العادية علما بأن عمر الخلايا الأفتراضي 25 سنة ولكن في ظروف بيئية غير بيئتنا المصرية يعني قول هنا في مصر 20 سنة فضلا عن ان الشخص بمفرده لو حاول الإستيراد من الصين سيفاجئ بكم كبير من الشركات ناهيك عن خدمة الضمان والتي لن يستطيع ان يحصل عليها بسهوله خارج الصين اعتقد انها ستكون مجدية في مصر في حالات معدودة فعلى سبيل المثال تجاريا يمكن استخدامها في المقاهي البلدي وذلك لأن الغاز الطبيعي تجاريا غالي الثمن مقارنة بالمنزل فبحساب التكلفة لسخان شمسي يكلف 4000 جنية لو تم تقسيم هذا المبلغ على 25 سنة أي على 300 شهر سيكون شهريا 13 جنية اما في المنزل فهو ليس مجدي لأن الغاز الطبيعي هنا وانا اضرب بنفسي مثال لا يكلف في الشهر للسخان والبوتجاز اكثر من 12 جنية فضلا عن عدم انقطاعه نهائيا


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------

